# 100 ton Master for delivery or part time work



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I have 32 years experience as 100 ton licensed captain. I recently retired from TPWD where I ran a 65' offshore patrol boat for 27 years. I am looking for delivery jobs and part time captain work. I have extensive experience in the offshore fishing industry as well. For references and resume contact me at [email protected]


----------

